# whatÃ‚Â´s system of files recommends to me



## rokpa92 (Jan 8, 2010)

*whatÂ´s system of files recommends to me*

i have a SATA of 350Gb with freebsd 8 current and windows 7.
i will buy the next week other SATA of 1Tb... and.. i want to put some work music, videos, work, documentos, programs, work, and yes, more work...

whatÂ´s system of files recommends to me to share the information to the two operative system in the disk of 1tb?

NTFS? sound good but i can read/write in freebsd? (itÂ´s auto-mount this partition?)

UFS? i search and found a tool to read/write UFS from windows but i not test (i not if to trust as much) i only found this but its only read

Fat32? very old truth? lost some space?

what do you think?
Thanks so much from now on


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

Your best bet would be NTFS, with the sysutils/fusefs-ntfs port for RW operations.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been using the port that DutchDaemon mentioned, and it has worked well enough with NTFS. There is full read and write support.

Just make sure the partitions are unmounted correctly or else Windows might complain about it.


----------



## rokpa92 (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks so much for the advice!
i do that 


-------------------
how i can do for put "solved" in the name of the topic?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2010)

Edit your first post in the thread and add *[SOLVED]* to the title.


----------



## rokpa92 (Jan 10, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Edit your first post in the thread and add *[SOLVED]* to the title.



thanks, but i put "edit" in the first entry and donÂ´t appears the title.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, sorry. It seems there's a *[Solved]* option already. Under *Title*, change *(no prefix)* to *[Solved]* and save the changes.


----------



## rokpa92 (Jan 10, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry. It seems there's a *[Solved]* option already. Under *Title*, change *(no prefix)* to *[Solved]* and save the changes.



it excuses my complete ignorance, but it is that nonencounter the option.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 10, 2010)

You need to be in the Advanced Editor ("Go Advanced" button).


----------



## rokpa92 (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks! i see now.


----------

